# Composite Creations: New Vendor



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Greetings and Felicitations all!

I'm one of the partners in "Composite Creations" and we are putting out a new Kitbash kit for the Enterprise Refit. We will also be putting out a Dreadnaught, Miranda, Tug and Destroyer, all in the TOS era.

On the horizon we have a 1/25th scale bridge for the TOS enterprise. This will be in approximate scale with the Hallmark Christmas ornament.

We have many plans for new kits and are taking input from you the modelers. You will be able to decide what kits are made and what accesories are included.

We also want to provide decals, bases, electronics and dioramas.

Mission Statement:

We at Composite Creations wish to provide the fastest, most reliable service available to the modeler. Our desire is to provide the kits that people want to see and to provide them at the most economical prices possible.

Customer service, dependability and reliability are our goals.

You will not wait for six months for a kit and your e-mails, PM's and any other correspondance will not be ignored.

We will be working strictly on a first come, first serve basis.

We are working on the website and usergroups as I write this. 

We hope to be taking preorders within the next week.

I sincerely look forward to working with you the modelers and fans. The above listed kits, with the obvious exceptions of the TOS Bridge will all be 1/350th.

Thank you.

Composite Creations. MGMT


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Two words: TOS Enterprise.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Captain April said:


> Two words: TOS Enterprise.


I'm working on the master, right now. I will have some pictures of the recent work today.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Greetings and welcome to the SciFi Modeling forums. I hope your venture goes well and look forward to following your progress. I think it'd be great to offer up the FJD designs as kits and think they'd be pretty popular, tho nowhere near as popular as the 1/350 TOS _Enterprise_ obviously is.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I also welcome you to our playground. Looking forward to seeing more of your TOS 1701, and the other kits. So just move in, and enjoy yourself.

Lloyd


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you both for your warm greatings and keen interest in our venture.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, if I had a model company ....

http://www.inpayne.com/models/modelcompany.html

(it gets to trek eventually)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Tell us about yourself and where you're from and show us some examples of your work. (You can post pictures on this site in your "gallery.")

We'd like to know more :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Great mission statement! Is that a five-year mission?


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Tell us about yourself and where you're from and show us some examples of your work. (You can post pictures on this site in your "gallery.")
> 
> We'd like to know more :thumbsup:


I'm just a modeler, like everyone else here. This project is my first ever, hard scratchbuild. Meaning I have never created a model out of nothing. I've done the basic kitbash thing, but this is a first for me.

First scratch build, first kit.

I'll work on collecting some examples of my work and getting them posted.

I'm not a "know it all" and don't have all of the answers. In fact, after years of being a fan of Sci Fi and Trek in particular, I probably have more questions than answers.

I've learned the vast majorit of what I know, about modeling, from these forums and from modelers like you.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Great mission statement! Is that a five-year mission?


It's an on going mission...... to create.......new models, to seek out new methods and.........new techniques......... to Boldly go.........


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

CmpstCreations said:


> I'm not a "know it all" and don't have all of the answers. In fact, after years of being a fan of Sci Fi and Trek in particular, I probably have more questions than answers.


Wow thats what I like to hear. Wish you luck on your ventures and hope everything turns out well for you and if it does you don't let it go to your head.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John P said:


> Well, if I had a model company ....
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/modelcompany.html
> 
> (it gets to trek eventually)


Not Trek, but how much for the Fireball XL5?


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

And your names are....?

(I'm always nervous when 'new' folks come on the msg boards
with a 'new' company, but fail to mention who they actually are?)

Buc


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

capt Locknar said:


> Wow thats what I like to hear. Wish you luck on your ventures and hope everything turns out well for you and if it does you don't let it go to your head.


Thank you it wont. We just want to provide the best possible kits, for the best possible prices. We really hope to expand our services, after our kit is completed and people see the quality of what we have to offer.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Buc said:


> And your names are....?
> 
> (I'm always nervous when 'new' folks come on the msg boards
> with a 'new' company, but fail to mention who they actually are?)
> ...


We are modelers like you. A partnership of modelers who are commited to quality, both in customer service and product quality.

We even have a sailor in our midst. I'm guessing you are Bucwheat from Bucwheat's models. We would be more than happy to have you review our products. Please send me a link to your site and that goes to anyone. We'll be more than happy to invite you to our google group.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

As asked before, And your names are???????????

I'm Partially up there with Buc, You introduce your company but not yourself. And as I said Before I wish ya luck however names would be nice, At least yours anyway, LOL


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^And a location--city and state at least.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

We are "Composite Creations" We'll give an address when the ship is ready for preorders. We already have a list of individuals waiting for us to take preorders. We also have people ready to do reviews of the models and customer service. We would really like to be of service, however we're not going to be dropping names. We really want the product speak for itself. If you are not willing to take a chance, wait and see what your fellow modelers have to say about our project.

We don't want people with preconcieved ideas, or notions to prejudge the company.

I will continue to show updates and have a few for today.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I am seriously not meaning to be rude, but every time I see your handle, at first glance I read it as "Compost Creations."


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

how about some MOTORIZED mods for various models.

Working gear on Jupiter 2's
folding Tyderium Wings

waving arms on a B9
animated robot parts in heads etc
folding engine pylons on the Voyager, and folding wings on a Bird of Prey
propulsion systems for the FS1, Seaview, and Stingray..

well, you get the idea.......


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I am seriously not meaning to be rude, but every time I see your handle, at first glance I read it as "Compost Creations."


LOL! I must likewise plead guilty.

BTW, what is the exchange rate for Confederate dollars, these days?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

CmpstCreations said:


> ...We'll give an address when the ship is ready for preorders. We already have a list of individuals waiting for us to take preorders...


If I may ask, would you please give the details about your preorder policy.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Visions of Mark Dean and Jerry gleefully hiding behind these
LAPCO II company posts!

Me smells a rat. 

Buc


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I don't think it's fair to make any type of judgement yet. Why don't we let the product come out first, and judge then?


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Why the big mystery? Everyone who also visits the SSM board knows about this. The good, the bad and the ugly. It is what it is. That chapter's over and a new one is open.

This is a good, fresh start. Go ahead and just lay it out there. 

Besides, if you're planning on doing any business, you'll need to eventually file some type of papers of incorporation - which are public record. So, sooner or later, everyone's gonna know. 

An LLC is a good idea for a business like this. It will limit your liability in case Paraborg someday gets wind of your products.

Pics of the build-up are looking good, btw.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm not asking for Full Names (just a first name would be good and how many there are of you) and Social Security Numbers, shoe size or anything like that. "they" came here to promote a product then refuse to identify themselves other than a business name. I'm not looking to start a fight or anything but if you really expect preorders then you should be able to cough up some information other than "we are Modelers" is all. I find it kind of odd that the Name subject is Hastily avoided at all times.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^It only seems fair. :thumbsup:


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

*Mission Statement and Policy*

We understand that there are concerns and we understand that this type of thing may ruffle some feathers. We can only assure you that we are totally commited to the best possible customer service and the best possible modeling relationship. I remember the "Unobtabium" debacle and can identify with the concerns.

Who we are: We are a small group of modelers that want to put out a complete kit / series of kits / bases / decals etc... at the most economical prices possible.

What we are offering: The first kit will be a complete set of components, to build, or kit bash a 32.5" TOS era Enterprise. We will follow this up with other TOS era kits. These kits will be vacuum formed and will be relatively simple in construction. 

Customer Service: Customer service and satisfaction are our primary goals and concerns. To that end, we will be offering a 100% satisfaction guarantee on every item sold. If after 30 days of reciept you are not completely happy with your item.... Send it back for a 100% model credit and or cash refund, which ever you prefer.

Preorder Policy: We will take preorders of 50% of the cost of the kit and when the kit is ready to ship we will contact you concerning final payment. Upon recieving final payment, we will immediately ship you product.

Shipping and Handling: This will be caculated to your address and will not be more than the actual shipping cost.

If you do not recieve your kit within 14 days of the date of shipping, we will track the item and if neccesary send you another kit. You will have to pay the insurance for the free replacement to be in effect. That way we can recoup our losses.

There are no rats here and we will be more than happy to have anyone here review our kit, within reason. We're not going to send our kit to the competition, just to have it derided.

Anyone here is welcome to become a member of our group and to recieve daily updates.

The company is being set up as an LLC already and all documents will be on file.

We are not getting into names, because we want the kit to be judged soley on its merits and not on whom may, or may not be a part of the corporation.

Buy a kit and enjoy, or don't buy a kit and see what others say about the kit.

We are working feverishly on the site, the kit and the business. We will not engage in debate, or the politics of personality.

We are just a group of modelers who want to give the modelers what they want and not over burden thier wallets.

You can look at the first kit to come in at about $100.00 US.

You wont have to pay $1500.00 or $2000 for a hunk of cheap resin, you wont have to pay $2000 for a set of plans, or tamplates.

What you will get. A complete model, a set of printable decals and directions on CD. The directions will be full color photos of the kit in construction, with step by step text. We are also putting together a set of bonuses to fill the CD, these will all be related to the kit and to what you the fans want to see.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

More "Trek" stuff huh? zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Play nice, Y3a. If you don't like Trek, it's all good. No need to make it an issue. 


Regardless, looking forward to seeing what you come up with at Composite Creations. A line of FJD-based design kits will be very welcome, I'm sure.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

capt Locknar said:


> I'm not asking for Full Names (just a first name would be good and how many there are of you) and Social Security Numbers, shoe size or anything like that. "they" came here to promote a product then refuse to identify themselves other than a business name. I'm not looking to start a fight or anything but if you really expect preorders then you should be able to cough up some information other than "we are Modelers" is all. I find it kind of odd that the Name subject is Hastily avoided at all times.


I suggest we just call them Darryl and Hutch and be done with it. I can invent some social security numbers and shoe sizes too if you want it.

I'll even throw in a website that looks this.

Jim
(who won't be pre-ordering anything)


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Griffworks said:


> Play nice, Y3a. If you don't like Trek, it's all good. No need to make it an issue.
> 
> 
> Regardless, looking forward to seeing what you come up with at Composite Creations. A line of FJD-based design kits will be very welcome, I'm sure.


Well, I am just dissappointed that the sci-fi models world isn't getting bigger, just more of the same. A 1/350 TOS ship might be cool, but I'd rather have a wider variety of items to choose from. Even a 2-3 foot Seaview, or UFO CARS, or The Polaris ship from Space Explorers, or a larger LIS base showing the pinacles, Cyclops, Chariot, trees etc.

I HAVE the 18" older TOS E, and the PL 1/1000 job I made as the 2nd Pilot version, and I'd started on a Shuttlecraft too. So no offense intended.


----------



## m5multitronic (May 27, 2005)

Personally, nothing in the entire world of modeling interests me more than an affordable, accurate 1/350 scale TOS _Constitution_ -class. I would be interested in owning several, even.

Other folks have other interests, and that's okay-fine by me (heck, I have other modeling interests, too; just none as compelling as this). There's enough room for everybody's cup of tea, it seems to me.

This, however, excites me a lot!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Arronax said:


> I'll even throw in a website that looks this.


Hmmmm...?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Y3a said:


> Well, I am just dissappointed that the sci-fi models world isn't getting bigger, just more of the same. A 1/350 TOS ship might be cool, but I'd rather have a wider variety of items to choose from. Even a 2-3 foot Seaview, or UFO CARS, or The Polaris ship from Space Explorers, or a larger LIS base showing the pinacles, Cyclops, Chariot, trees etc.
> 
> I HAVE the 18" older TOS E, and the PL 1/1000 job I made as the 2nd Pilot version, and I'd started on a Shuttlecraft too. So no offense intended.


I already have a 32 inch Seaview, and a 18 inch Jupiter 2. I don't have a 1/350 TOS 1701. As for the Polaris, from Space Explorers, It is not widely known. I would still like to see some videos of the series. The Polaris from Space Patrol is more known, and I have the model next to me, that I am working on,18 inches of pure resin!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Well, I am just dissappointed that the sci-fi models world isn't getting bigger, just more of the same. A 1/350 TOS ship might be cool, but I'd rather have a wider variety of items to choose from. Even a 2-3 foot Seaview, or UFO CARS, or The Polaris ship from Space Explorers, or a larger LIS base showing the pinacles, Cyclops, Chariot, trees etc.


Oh, I can definitely understand your disappontment. Have you tried petitioning any of the non-Trek companies to make those? Maybe get together a sort of grass-roots campaign of support? Or look in to either making your own masters or perhaps commissioning a master and then selling or leasing it to a known GKM company such as Starship Modeler? You might even start a thread on this particular subject.... 


> I HAVE the 18" older TOS E, and the PL 1/1000 job I made as the 2nd Pilot version, and I'd started on a Shuttlecraft too. So no offense intended.


The intent of my own post wasn't to jump on you so much as to realize that there are overly sensitive folks when it comes to such comments who might take it as Trek Bashing. I didn't mean it as such, just a request, I guess. Don't want to ruffle overly sensitive feathers, after all. 

Carry on.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Bought a burger and ICEE today. Forgot to get the name of the store owner. I'm just lucky it still tasted good. I promise to do better next time.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

And you forgot to get mine, how insensitive!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I did get you one. But I ate that too. But hey it's the thought that counts. Right?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> And you forgot to get mine, how insensitive!


Oh, yeah! Right!

*You're all just making fun of me, I know!*

Well, you can all just *STOP IT RIGHT NOW!* 

I'm sick to death of all the nonsense I have to take from you all!

Why, oh, why can't you all just think exactly as I do? You'd all be much happier if you did! Really! :drunk: 



:jest:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I really could care less about the name (KTM), I just find it odd that he refuses to give it yet expects preorders or what have ya's.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

If there was a serious desire to identify this guy, then one could ask Hank to reveal the IP address they came from as well as the email account they signed up with.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Or, and this might be just crazy enough to work... one could pre-order if we feel so motivated or wait until we get some reviews of the product from those that order AND build the thing.

And yes, ALL this can be done without knowing that "Lori and Jan's Vegetable, Fruit, and Bald Tire Stand" is actually owned by two fellas name Rajeesh and Fred.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> I did get you one. But I ate that too. But hey it's the thought that counts. Right?


You are so right. I am touched by you thinking of me, while you ate it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Oh, yeah! Right!
> 
> *You're all just making fun of me, I know!*
> 
> ...


It's ok! Really! Just take your pills, and go back to bed. Now put this jacket on.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

*Let's Chill, Shall We?*

Alright, folks. I understand the frustration w/the mysterious nature and the seeming putting on of airs by CC here. However, there's nothing that says he has to give us any information beyond what he has. 

If you don't feel safe in purchasing from him, don't. I don't think anyone would blame you. 

However, let's not nitpick the issue to death. He's said he'll give information at a later date/time. Either he will or he won't pass that info on to the rest of us. Regardless, I'd rather not see this get blown in to something other than an amiable discussion about upcoming products from a new-to-the-block vendor. 

A great many thanks from your friendly neighborhood staff here at SFM.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

We are seriously considering being at the next Wonderfest. Perhaps we can have one, or two representatives there and maybe alleviate some of the posted concerns. 

It would be very interesting to meet some of the fans and modelers in person.

Hopefully the first kit will be completed well before that and we can bring a truck load. We'll have to look into getting a booth. Maybe we can even raffle a couple off.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I think you bringing your product to WonderFest is a GREAT idea! You'll get the chance to meet a great many folks face-to-face that way. I know *I* look forward to the experience.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That would be good, since I will be going to my first next year. Hope all works out, and you can go.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> I think you bringing your product to WonderFest is a GREAT idea! You'll get the chance to meet a great many folks face-to-face that way. I know *I* look forward to the experience.


Excellent. Perhaps someone here could fill us in on the appropriate proceedure for setting up a booth etc.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You'll have to contact the fine folks at WonderFest about that. They're friendly and ever ready to answer your questions. 




Lloyd Collins said:


> That would be good, since I will be going to my first next year. Hope all works out, and you can go.


Now, if we can just John Payne to show up....


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Looking at the WF page right now. Forbin/John P. will never show up at WF.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm glad Kentucky now has _something_ of interest. They'd best not let go of it, like New York let go of Madison Hardware.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi, Composite: When I made my 1/350 TOSE, I used the .060 styrene 4' x 8' sheets that were available from a local branch of a huge worldwide plastics supplier. What I found was that the styrene was very soft compared to the styrene you get in "real" vac formed aircraft kits. I don't know where those guys get thier plastics but it's much better than anything I've found so far. Also, the plastic is flat when you buy it. By the time you get around to forming it around the engineering or nacelle sections, it's no longer flat. It's curved. Which makes it thinner than when you started. My E started with .060 sheet but ended up with .032-ish parts, which is way, way too thin for a model that big. Search for the best densities and the best thicknesses to give modellers something to work with as they build. Much to my surprise, I found that the soft styrene continues to melt for years after contact with "hot" fillers, like auto body putty, which is why I'm now searching for new plastic and getting ready to re-vac-form the major components of my baby. Besides, that was 15 years ago. Now I know the real color of the TOSE. Best of luck. If you beat me to the finished shapes, I'm definitely getting them from you.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

starseeker said:


> Hi, Composite: When I made my 1/350 TOSE, I used the .060 styrene 4' x 8' sheets that were available from a local branch of a huge worldwide plastics supplier. What I found was that the styrene was very soft compared to the styrene you get in "real" vac formed aircraft kits. I don't know where those guys get thier plastics but it's much better than anything I've found so far. Also, the plastic is flat when you buy it. By the time you get around to forming it around the engineering or nacelle sections, it's no longer flat. It's curved. Which makes it thinner than when you started. My E started with .060 sheet but ended up with .032-ish parts, which is way, way too thin for a model that big. Search for the best densities and the best thicknesses to give modellers something to work with as they build. Much to my surprise, I found that the soft styrene continues to melt for years after contact with "hot" fillers, like auto body putty, which is why I'm now searching for new plastic and getting ready to re-vac-form the major components of my baby. Besides, that was 15 years ago. Now I know the real color of the TOSE. Best of luck. If you beat me to the finished shapes, I'm definitely getting them from you.


 Try this and good luck. It's not so much the speed with which a model is created as the quality with which it is produced and the customer service of the Vendor.

http://culttvman.com/david_merriman___building_the_.html


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

CmpstCreations said:


> Try this and good luck. It's not so much the speed with which a model is created as the quality with which it is produced and the customer service of the Vendor.
> 
> http://culttvman.com/david_merriman___building_the_.html


I'm a little confused, are you making the point that your work quality will be 1)comparable to Mr Merriman's? Or 2) that Mr Merriman will be involved? Or 3)that you plan to over-document the production process?(just kidding Dave!).

If it's #1 good luck, and it better be good.

If it's #2 make sure to ask Dave plenty of speculative questions along the the lines of "Who would win in a battle between the _Enterprise_ and a Star Destroyer?" or "Who's your favorite Trek Captain?". Dave lives and breathes _Star Trek_, and loves spending hours discussing Trek lore and minutia with other true fans.

If it's #3 we'll enjoy seeing the progress.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

None of the above. The statement was merley as posted. Essentially good luck with "your" Enterprise (the previous posters) and here's a link to an excellent example of the creation process. 

As for the documentation process..... It's always a good idea to keep good records and to show the process. Wouldn't want anyone accusing us of being recasters.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

"It's always a good idea to keep good records and to show the process. Wouldn't want anyone accusing us of being recasters."

Your fear of not giving your names tells me you probably might just be recasters.

Buc


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Buc said:


> "It's always a good idea to keep good records and to show the process. Wouldn't want anyone accusing us of being recasters."
> 
> Your fear of not giving your names tells me you probably might just be recasters.
> 
> Buc


There is no fear involved. We just want the kit judged on it's own merit.

How can that be made any more clear?

BTW, perusing your website this was noticed.

http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/spotnews.htm

Could it be you have your own agenda, by consistantly persuing this line off attack?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Buc said:


> Your fear of not giving your names tells me you probably might just be recasters.
> 
> Buc


Mods, can we stop this before it goes too far?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks, C.C., for the preorder policy info.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Raist3001 said:


> Mods, can we stop this before it goes too far?


 It is self evident that we are not recasters, if you look at the TOS 1/350th construction thread. We are molding, casting and creating every component of this craft on our own.

Does every new vendor go through this amount of harrasment?


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Thanks, C.C., for the preorder policy info.


You're welcome. We appreciate any and all questions, concerning our business and understand that there are those who do not want to see this kit completed. All the more reason for us to continue production and make the kit and our customer service the best they can possibly be.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Actually, it was an article by Dave Merriman in a 1980's vintage Scale Modeller that inspired me in 1994 to build a 1/350 E just like his. Two, in fact, one for me and one for my nephew, pictured here. Hard to believe my nephew is finished university now. Also in the photo are a 1/350 Tholian and a 1/350 Botany Bay, both scratchbuilt, obviously.
Both E'sare fully lighted, and a scratched a board for the rotating nacelle lights as well. It looks really spectacular in the dark. I'll see if my nephew has any pictures of it lit. And it has a hangar bay, o' course, tho I've lost my shuttles over the years. Rats.
All I was saying was that in the decade since, I've realized that MY .060 was way too thin and soft for this big a model, as it's formed finished thickness is more like .032. Pro kits like my old Contrail XB70 is formed out of a beautiful dense styrene. Where do they get it??? That GREAT care has to be taken by the builder in choosing glueing and filling materials, as some can remain hot for years. And that with 10 years of new references I now think my color scheme really sucks. 
Really looking forward to seeing your buildups.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

starseeker said:


> Actually, it was an article by Dave Merriman in a 1980's vintage Scale Modeller that inspired me in 1994 to build a 1/350 E just like his. Two, in fact, one for me and one for my nephew, pictured here. Hard to believe my nephew is finished university now. ..... And that with 10 years of new references I now think my color scheme really sucks.
> Really looking forward to seeing your buildups.


looks pretty nice to me :thumbsup:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

CmpstCreations said:


> It is self evident that we are not recasters, if you look at the TOS 1/350th construction thread. We are molding, casting and creating every component of this craft on our own.
> 
> Does every new vendor go through this amount of harrasment?


Like I said I am not trying to start trouble or anything but its not every vendor that goes through this. Just the ones who are secretive about their being banned from other boards by making accusations of other people stealing their ideas, (remember the TOS E is owned by paramount so therefor your stealing too in a sense) and attacking another Boards Owner, Then jump on another board to continue of the promoting the item under a new name so no one will realize who you are. 
And Like I said before, I wish you all the luck in the world and people wanting to know your name is by no means people wanting to Stop you from making this kit. That sounds more like paranoia to me. 


CmpstCreations said:


> You're welcome. We appreciate any and all questions, concerning our business and understand that there are those who do not want to see this kit completed. All the more reason for us to continue production and make the kit and our customer service the best they can possibly be.


Except the Question of Who you are. Who you are is part of who the business is, it has nothing to do with Not wanting this kit to be made, there are several people not just yourself who are undergoing this Project, and everyone of them has the right to make this kit (well sorta, paramount would argue that statement there). Best Customer Service would be Answering questions directed at you or your business and not sidestepping them.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

starseeker said:


> Actually, it was an article by Dave Merriman in a 1980's vintage Scale Modeller that inspired me in 1994 to build a 1/350 E just like his. Two, in fact, one for me and one for my nephew, pictured here. Hard to believe my nephew is finished university now. Also in the photo are a 1/350 Tholian and a 1/350 Botany Bay, both scratchbuilt, obviously.
> Both E'sare fully lighted, and a scratched a board for the rotating nacelle lights as well. It looks really spectacular in the dark. I'll see if my nephew has any pictures of it lit. And it has a hangar bay, o' course, tho I've lost my shuttles over the years. Rats.
> All I was saying was that in the decade since, I've realized that MY .060 was way too thin and soft for this big a model, as it's formed finished thickness is more like .032. Pro kits like my old Contrail XB70 is formed out of a beautiful dense styrene. Where do they get it??? That GREAT care has to be taken by the builder in choosing glueing and filling materials, as some can remain hot for years. And that with 10 years of new references I now think my color scheme really sucks.
> Really looking forward to seeing your buildups.


Very Nice Looking Model. A master Model maker I would say.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> Who you are is part of who the business is. Best Customer Service would be Answering questions directed at you or your business and not sidestepping them.


Regardless if the person wishes to remain private? It's the only question C.C. wishes not to answer at the moment.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't blame anyone for not revealing first and last name on a public forum. 

However, I'm more than willing to let someone know my first and last name via PM or email if they'd not publish it on the internet in connection with my handle. Address and phone number are not a problem either on a need-to-know basis.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Okay guys, let's give the naming of names thing a rest. If C.C. wishes to remain private they have every right to do so. 

If you don't want to do business with them, don't. 

If you wanna get into it with them, be my guest, but not on this board.

`Nuff said.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

CmpstCreations said:


> BTW, perusing your website this was noticed.
> 
> http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/spotnews.htm
> 
> Could it be you have your own agenda, by consistantly persuing this line off attack?


My agenda is to showcase kits being offered by fellow modelers.
Always has been. What point are you trying to make by pointing
out that particular webpage? I'm not understanding what 'agenda'
you think I'm promoting.

I originally asked who you were because someone told me you
were a certain person known for ripping off many kit producers 
over on the AFM board and I wanted to verify if it was true or not.

Your refusal NOT to name yourself reinforced the accusation I received.
If you are this person, then I'd make sure everyone of my modeling
friends learn this fact and stear far away from you.

THAT's my agenda.

Buc


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

For the last time, if you have personal issues kindly take them off the boards. This is not the place to make threats or issue personal attacks.

When in doubt about how to conduct yourelf on this thread, please refer to Da Rulz.

Thanks


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

EVERYBODY CHILL OUT! 

Buc, stop these attacks! You are in violation of the rules. 

I should not have to say this again, take your compaints to PMs/E-mails. These attitudes will not be tolerated.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> For the last time, if you have personal issues kindly take them off the boards. This is not the place to make threats or personal attacks.



I couldn't agree more. Why don't we just let this thread continue bringing news and updates regarding a 1/350 TOS Enterprise, and leave any personal feelings to PM's?


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

"We" are a small group of modelers that are making our first kit. "We" just added a new member today. "We" are working together to create the best kit(s) possible. "We" will be disclosing all information on the corporation, after that corporation is registered. "We" got together for the express purpose of offering the best customer service possible and to offer new kits for everyone to enjoy. "We" have plans to extend our horizons into many different venues of the modeling business.

"We" are not the ones that are paranoid. "We" are determinded to complete this first series of kits and let them speak for themselves.

Please, end the speculation, it is a waste of time. As stated before, we are obviously not recasters, as evidenced by the 1/350th construction thread.

Buy a kit, don't buy a kit......... That is totally up to the individual.

Watch the previously listed thread, as we will be showing many updates today.

Please judge the work, just the work. Who our members are is not relevant. The product, the cost, the quality and the customer service are what's important. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Buc said:


> My agenda is to showcase kits being offered by fellow modelers.
> Always has been. What point are you trying to make by pointing
> out that particular webpage? I'm not understanding what 'agenda'
> you think I'm promoting.
> ...


Buc - this is your last warning from myself or the mods here at SF Modeling. LET IT DROP! I've already made it pretty clear that any further questions need to be taken to email or PM. YOU are done in this thread. Any further posts on this subject will get you BANNED. This bickering, name calling and such is stopping NOW. 

I've got nothing against you, Buc, and just don't understand why you're going after this guy like this, but it ends at this forum NOW. If you have any further issues you want to show me, feel free to contact me directly via email by clicking on the email button as that'll get a faster response. 

*Now, anybody else want to go against what I've previously said? If so, you get an automatic 3-Day Time Out. You got problems with *that* you can take it to Hankster and I assure you that he's *not* going to be on your side. Everybody got it?*


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

For the record, before today, none of our partners had ever produced a kit.

This is an open accusation and it must be addressed. None of our members is, or has been a recaster and has never recasted another kit. We do not approve of the practice and will not engage in that type of business.

Whomever the illustrious "someone" is, they are wrong and the AF forums are not even frequented by our members.

What is the AF forum.

It is very unfortunate that it should be so difficult and meet such resistance, just to create a new kit. A kit that the fans have been asking for.

As to referencing your page, it should be noted that there is an Enterprise kit advertised there. That in itself speaks volumnes as to your approach to this thread.

We are a small group of modelers that got together, to work on new kits for the benefit of the modeling community, in an effort to provide positive customer service and an enjoyable modeling experiance. Thus, our mission statement.

We will make all corporate information available to whomever may ask, after the corporation is formed.




Buc said:


> My agenda is to showcase kits being offered by fellow modelers.
> Always has been. What point are you trying to make by pointing
> out that particular webpage? I'm not understanding what 'agenda'
> you think I'm promoting.
> ...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Two last things....

1) What happens on other forums needs to stay there. If you note that someone has caused problems at another forum and want to let myself, one of the mods here or Hankster know, then do so privately, please. I personally have no problem with that sort of notification as it keeps it off the forums and let's myself and the other mods - and Hankster - know of potential problems. However, as long as that person follows the rules here, I've no problems with that person posting here. 

So again, what happens on other forums needs to stay there or be taken to more private rumblings. 

2) I'm locking this thread. It's pretty much derailed and I think sufficiently ugly enough to warrant it. I'll ask Composite Creations to create a new thread for further updates and/or information. 

Now, back to modeling and the occasional silly, OT posting....


----------

